# [REMINDER] this guy became a chad



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 13, 2019)

he already jawmogged me even as a subhuman, it's over


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 13, 2019)

this was a lucky bastard. 
he is the nephew of the surgeon himself


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 13, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> View attachment 134379


Not a Chad, but high tier normie


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> View attachment 134379


what has he done


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 13, 2019)

streege said:


> what has he done


rhino bsso lf1 genio


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

dotacel said:


> he already jawmogged me even as a subhuman, it's over


wtf? legit?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> wtf? legit?


in width from front yes easily


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 13, 2019)

NCT said:


> this was a lucky bastard.
> he is the nephew of the surgeon himself


life is not fair. this proves it


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 13, 2019)

Mogs and mogged me


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

dotacel said:


> in width from front yes easily


I thought u meant from side nvm, but damn ur a narrowcel too? over for us tbh


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 13, 2019)

NCT said:


> rhino bsso lf1 genio


I think that's what I need.
even though my bite isn't weird like his
I've heard lefort 1 can make some people ended up with gummy smile, 
does this proceed?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 13, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Not a Chad, but high tier normie


Legit,
That's often the maximum, Looksmaxxing can do. From normie, to Above average, in some lucky cases maybe Chadlite. But nearly never, full Chad. Imo, Chad's are born basically, not created.
That dude on OP, is above avarge and maybe Chadliteon a good day.

Also, he added like 1 full point (or more) just on his skin tone. He went from pale ugly skin color, to a pretty beautifull skin tone.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 13, 2019)

Nct, long midface and tilted eyebrows are holding him down at the normie range.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 13, 2019)

since i almost look like him i hope to achieve the same result


Eduardo DOV said:


> I think that's what I need.
> even though my bite isn't weird like his
> I've heard lefort 1 can make some people ended up with gummy smile,
> does this proceed?


usually is the opposite,but i could be wrong


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 13, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Legit,
> That's often the maximum, Looksmaxxing can do. From normie, to Above average, in some lucky cases maybe Chadlite. But nearly never, full Chad. Imo, Chad's are born basically, not created.
> That dude on OP, is above avarge and maybe Chadliteon a good day.
> 
> Also, he added like 1 full point (or more) just on his skin tone. He went from pale ugly skin color, to a pretty beautifull skin tone.



In practical terms, a guy with a face like his in the after, would not miss beautiful woman on the street looking at him. In my opinion this is a chad. 
even more if he adds a good body
He could go to Taban and improve his eyes


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Not a Chad, but high tier normie


High tier normie? cope he looks better than 5 PSL easily, I think he’s scraping chad lite imo


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 13, 2019)

NCT said:


> since i almost look like him i hope to achieve the same result
> 
> usually is the opposite,but i could be wrong


Doesnt people do lefort I to fix the gummy smile ??
I saw more than one person saying that a normal person could come out with a bug smile


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 13, 2019)

if you think that the guy in the last line is wanking in his basement you are on a cope overdose


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 13, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Legit,
> That's often the maximum, Looksmaxxing can do. From normie, to Above average, in some lucky cases maybe Chadlite. But nearly never, full Chad. Imo, Chad's are born basically, not created.
> That dude on OP, is above avarge and maybe Chadliteon a good day.
> 
> Also, he added like 1 full point (or more) just on his skin tone. He went from pale ugly skin color, to a pretty beautifull skin tone.


Well. It depends what the starting point is. If prior to looksmaxing you're 20%+ bodyfat, not holding proper tongue and body posture, eat shit and are dehydrated you have a huge margin of improving your looks


turkproducer said:


> High tier normie? cope he looks better than 5 PSL easily, I think he’s scraping chad lite imo


Long face, droopy lower eyelid, negative ct


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 13, 2019)

his mouth looks bigger lol, look at that


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 13, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> Doesnt people do lefort I to fix the gummy smile ??
> I saw more than one person saying that a normal person could come out with a bug smile


could you provide an example?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 13, 2019)

NCT said:


> could you provide an example?


no lol


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 13, 2019)

NCT said:


>


hoyl fuark


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 13, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Well. It depends what the starting point is. If prior to looksmaxing you're 20%+ bodyfat,


I agree. When someone is a fatso, you just don't know if there actually is Chad under that layer of blubber. For fatso's, they can maybe ascend to Chad. But they actually already were a Chad in basic structure, it was just hidden under the fat.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 13, 2019)

NCT said:


>


this is the normal case
they say if a normal person do this could end up with gummy smile, but the OP seems to be a normal person, idk


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 13, 2019)

guys underevaluate how big is the step from trash to normal


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 13, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> I agree. When someone is a fatso, you just don't know if there actually is Chad under that layer of blubber. For fatso's, they can maybe ascend to Chad. But they actually already were a Chad in basic structure, it was just hidden under the fat.


shut up please


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 13, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> this is the normal case
> they say if a normal person do this could end up with gummy smile, but the OP seems to be a normal person, idk


idk, they would need to rotate your jaws clockwise to do that


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 13, 2019)

Figure 6 from Simultaneous Rhinoseptoplasty and Orthognathic Surgery: Outcome Analysis of 250 Consecutive Patients Using a Modified Le Fort I Osteotomy | Semantic Scholar


Fig. 6 Post-operative control 9 years after surgery. He underwent combined rhinoseptoplasty and orthognathic surgery plus ancillary procedures (genioplasty). Profile view - "Simultaneous Rhinoseptoplasty and Orthognathic Surgery: Outcome Analysis of 250 Consecutive Patients Using a Modified Le...




www.semanticscholar.org


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> I thought u meant from side nvm, but damn ur a narrowcel too? over for us tbh


yeah my cheekbones are noticeably wider than my jaw


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 13, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> shut up please


what wrong he said?

kys


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 13, 2019)

just have good starting base and easy to fix deformity br0


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

dotacel said:


> yeah my cheekbones are noticeably wider than my jaw


that's a good thing actually


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 13, 2019)

NCT said:


>


From Pennywise the Clown to Normie


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 13, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> I agree. When someone is a fatso, you just don't know if there actually is Chad under that layer of blubber. For fatso's, they can maybe ascend to Chad. But they actually already were a Chad in basic structure, it was just hidden under the fat.


Talk for yourself, I can recognize a Chad structure even if he weights 150kg


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 13, 2019)

Holy fuck, from witch to angel.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 13, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> Figure 6 from Simultaneous Rhinoseptoplasty and Orthognathic Surgery: Outcome Analysis of 250 Consecutive Patients Using a Modified Le Fort I Osteotomy | Semantic Scholar
> 
> 
> Fig. 6 Post-operative control 9 years after surgery. He underwent combined rhinoseptoplasty and orthognathic surgery plus ancillary procedures (genioplasty). Profile view - "Simultaneous Rhinoseptoplasty and Orthognathic Surgery: Outcome Analysis of 250 Consecutive Patients Using a Modified Le...
> ...


what the hell

he truly became Chad, with 3 surgeries, he went from a 3/10 to a 6.5, maybe even 7


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 13, 2019)

Chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Talk for yourself, I can recognize a Chad structure even if he weights 150kg


is it over for me then below that fat ?


----------



## Okiwaga (Oct 13, 2019)

he improved skintone and hair


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 13, 2019)

he has ethnic glow


----------



## cardiologist (Oct 13, 2019)

Chadlite imo

Probably the best looksmax I've ever seen.


----------



## Reoreyh (Oct 13, 2019)

NCT said:


> rhino bsso lf1 genio



This plus a chin implant.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 13, 2019)

Reoreyh said:


> This plus a chin implant.


Implants are not mentioned anywhere
Mentoplasty and genio should be the same thing
That surgeon says he doesnt deal with implants


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 24, 2019)

NCT said:


> rhino bsso lf1 genio


how do you know?


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 24, 2019)

I need doublejaw so badly


----------



## wristcel (Oct 24, 2019)

Simultaneous Rhinoseptoplasty and Orthognathic Surgery: Outcome Analysis of 250 Consecutive Patients Using a Modified Le Fort I Osteotomy | Semantic Scholar


The quality of the overall aesthetic results, the scarcity of complications and the low percentage of defects that require revisions lead to the conclusion that when alterations to both the jaws and the nose are detected, a single intervention can grant great benefit to the patients in terms of...




www.semanticscholar.org





Damn, they all became hot

That surgery is so legit!


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 24, 2019)

at the excited low IQ copers ITT

He had a fucking 5mm + overbite motherfuckers, he NEEDED double jaw surgery, like every single before-after posted ITT. Your slightly recessed average ass looking jaw with class 1 bite is not getting this and you will not see significant improvement from it.

But you know what? Actually go give all your dad's money to some sketchy fuck surgeon from Europe to have your occlusion fucked up and get jaw surgery to end up with marginally at best improvement and then come here crying or join JSF and go cry there. Don't worry though, you did the right thing! That's what "muh high IQ " posters from PSL told me to do. They've seen ascensions no one has. The insane suggestion before-afters are hidden iN tHe dOcToRs oFfIce bro trust me.


----------



## Reoreyh (Oct 24, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> at the excited low IQ copers ITT
> 
> He had a fucking 5mm + overbite motherfuckers, he NEEDED double jaw surgery, like every single before-after posted ITT. Your slightly recessed average ass looking jaw with class 1 bite is not getting this and you will not see significant improvement from it.
> 
> But you know what? Actually go give all your dad's money to some sketchy fuck surgeon from Europe to have your occlusion fucked up and get jaw surgery to end up with marginally at best improvement and then come here crying or join JSF and go cry there. Don't worry though, you did the right thing! That's what "muh high IQ " posters from PSL told me to do. They've seen ascensions no one has. The insane suggestion before-afters are hidden iN tHe dOcToRs oFfIce bro trust me.



So if I have huge 90% teeth covering overjet and a 1cm+ deep bite, can I ascend similarly?


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 24, 2019)

I had class II malocclusion when I was a teenager and got braces at age 16. If I had gotten double jaw surgery instead, it would've changed my life.


----------

